# Weird behavior after neutering, please help!!!



## NewKittyMama (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello!

Last November, a neighbor abandoned their cat. We also noticed a young cat, too big to be a kitten, but not full-grown either) hanging out with the abandoned cat. Since he wouldn't let us near him, and had no interaction skills with humans at all, we figured maybe he was feral. The first cat was very friendly and affectionate (eventually named KitKat) and even though the 2nd cat (Baby Ruth) was not, he wasn't mean or vicious either. So my husband and I decided to foster them and try to find them homes. We got KitKat fixed, but but held off on getting Baby fixed since he wouldn't let us get near him. They would wander during the day but would always come home at night to eat and sleep on our patio. We never did find them homes, so we decided to keep them. We were worried neighbors might call animal control and all the no-kill shelters were full.

Well, as we are moving soon, we figured that they better get used to being indoors permanently because we didn't want them wandering off in our new neighborhood. There is a lot of construction going on and we didn't want them getting hurt. They have now been indoors for about a month, and aside from some inappropriate scratching (we got slipcovers and bought a million sisal scratching posts and mats), they've been good. Baby still moves away when we try to touch him or get too close, but he has gotten so much better. He sleeps and stretches out in front of us and is very relaxed. He doesn't panic when we pass him anymore. Oh, and some nights he meows like crazy! But that's about it.

Anyway, we FINALLY got Baby fixed yesterday and here is the problem: When we brought him home, all groggy, Kit was upset at him. He wouldn't go near him and would hiss and growl in his direction! They have always gotten along so we do not understand this behavior at all! And we noticed that Baby made a noise that sounded like he was passing gas when he first started walking around again. And Kit made that sound about 5 different times when he growled and hissed at Baby. What is that sound? And why is Kit so upset at him? Is this normal behavior???

I'm sorry that this has been so long. I just figured that if I explained the history it might make things easier to understand. We have always been dog people and this is our first experience raising cats so we would appreciate any help! We want to be good cat parents!

Thank you!

PS, Kit tries to go out, but the few times he has slipped out, he doesn't go far. He just lays on the grass but we pick him up and bring him back inside. Is this OK? Does this mean he is unhappy inside? He is fixed and I thought that this would lessen his urge to go outside... ?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! And I commend you for taking in these two kitties!

What you're seeing is perfectly normal, cats base much of their recognition on smell and Baby came home with all kinds of strange scents on him. This typically doesn't last more than a few days, no more than a week, before things go back to normal. There's a couple things you can go to help them along...intermingle their scents by rubbing a towel on Baby, then on Kit and then back on Baby. Also a drop of vanilla extract on the back of both of their necks will mask a lot of the strangeness and help them smell similar, therefore familiar. 

Cats do like to go outside, whether neutered or not. Whether you allow him out depends on your comfort level with the safety of the area. But don't let him fool you, he'll eventually roam further. Maybe not as far as he would looking for nooky if he wasn't neutered, but he more than likely won't stay in the yard if given free reign.


----------



## NewKittyMama (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you so much! It's good to know that it's just the scents freaking Kit out. Do you know though what that sound he made was? My coworker told me he couldn't have been spraying because I didn't smell anything funky after I heard the sound. Do cats get gassy when they are upset? He has definitely farted before, but silent and stinky. Gross, I know.


----------



## NewKittyMama (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, so I tried the vanilla on the back of their necks (or middleof the back, in Baby's case... He scooted away so fast that all I got was his back...). I also rubbed them down with the same towel to mix up their scents. I really hope this works. I would HATE for these 2 cats to not be friends anymore! They have been so close since we took them in, snugglingand playing and grooming each other. 

I really hope our moving in 2 weeks won't add to the stress!


----------

